# peppermill size proportion suggestions please...



## glycerine (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm working on my first peppermill and would like suggestions on something. It's my first and will be a personal one for my wife and I to use. It's a 10 inch and my question is, how tall should the top be? Is there a "proportion rule" for what looks best and is pleasing to the eye, like the rule of thirds in photography?
I've got it turned round and it's ready to part, I'm just not sure where! Any suggetions appreciated! Thanks!
edit: one more question, do most of you drill on the lathe the drill press for peppermills?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2011)

The APPROXIMATE answer is 7+ and 3-, remember you are turning a tenon (I do overkill--about half an inch) so the blank (top) will shrink by the length of the tenon.

"Round" shape tops are shorter than "squared" shapes.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, thanks.  I was planning on just parting with a thin tool and instead of cutting the tennon on the top, gluing a different piece of wood to it and turning the tennon out of that so that my grain matches up... would there be any problems with doing that?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2011)

None that I can think of---

The proportion I like the best is about 2/7 overall.  
Again, if the top is ball shaped, it can be shorter--visually looks nice.

Look at some pics on the internet, but be careful, the angle of the picture can throw off the dimensions, so don't just put a ruler on the picture and go from there--evaluate what the angle of photography is doing.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 6, 2011)

Alright, thanks again Ed!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey, one more question, should I put a finish on the inside of it???


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2011)

I never have.

IF you decide you should, consider clear acrylic tubing---makes more sense to me. Comes in 1/32 wall, 1" tube--fits perfectly--but I've never used it--just tested the fit for my own curiosity>


----------



## glycerine (Mar 6, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> I never have.
> 
> IF you decide you should, consider clear acrylic tubing---makes more sense to me. Comes in 1/32 wall, 1" tube--fits perfectly--but I've never used it--just tested the fit for my own curiosity>


 
Do you and Dawn carry it at Exotics?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2011)

No, I still don't think it's necessary.

Probably have some in my shop--if you want a piece let me know and I will look---problem would be shipping--it will crush and would need a box big enough to hold it--pricey problem.


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 6, 2011)

we have done many peppermills, and the top is usually about 1.5 to 2 inches depending on what shape you are looking for. And for the drilling the best way is to do on the lathe.
1what i do is round the blank out.2 part the top of the peppermill off.3mount the long piece in your chuck.4drill the 3 step hole(i would suggest getting colt forstner bits, they are a little pricy but they will be good in the long run). and the rest if easy.
i hope that helps, message me if you have more questions


----------



## glycerine (Mar 6, 2011)

Nah, it sounds like a good idea, but I don't NEED it...


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 6, 2011)

and yes put finish on the inside once your have sanded it with sandpaper on a long stick or something


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Jeremy,
I'm in agreement with Matt... most of my mills have about 2" top on them... and I do all my drilling on the lathe... I don't do the standard pepper mills... all of mine are the crush/grind mechanisms and I only use a 2 step drilling process in the body... I also cut a short tenon on the top that fits inside the body to keep the top from wobbling.  

The top probably needs to be proportioned in keeping with your basic design... I don't do a lot of coves or beads on my mills, they are mostly a sleaker more contemporary and modern design... much like a tower with a ball sitting on top.  I try to keep the ball as tall as it is in diameter so that it actually looks like a ball. 

Most of the time, I don't put anything inside the mill, although if I think I need to, I'll swab some sanding sealer down the shaft... I don't sand the drill hole either, if you are using a good sharp forstner, you'll have a relatively smooth cut through the mill and sanding would be minimal anyway.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, back to the drawing board.  I cut off my top and drilled the body, but it blew up on me when I was turning the body.  It was segmented, with some aluminum, and I think the aluminum probably got too hot.  So, I started another one last night, this time with a piece of SOLID cherry.  So far, so good.  And thanks for everyone's input...  I'll post pics and dimensions whenever I finally get one made!


----------



## opfoto (Mar 8, 2011)

Not wanting to hijack the thread....

but could somone list the diameters of the needed Forstner bits to do pepper mills? I found a kit but the mfg remains unknown to me. I can/will measure the hardware if that will help. Instructions are nowhere to be found. 
I think they are 1-1/16th" and 1-5/8" plus some type of extender. But I want to purchase some decent ones....I am thinking Famag or Colt due to reviews I have read. I would like to purchase more peppermill kits as well if someone knows of a good supplier please fill me in.

Thanks


----------



## el_d (Mar 8, 2011)

opfoto said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread....
> 
> but could somone list the diameters of the needed Forstner bits to do pepper mills? I found a kit but the mfg remains unknown to me. I can/will measure the hardware if that will help. Instructions are nowhere to be found.
> I think they are 1-1/16th" and 1-5/8" plus some type of extender. But I want to purchase some decent ones....I am thinking Famag or Colt due to reviews I have read. I would like to purchase more peppermill kits as well if someone knows of a good supplier please fill me in.
> ...



http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=118&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60

Great people to deal with.  :wink:


----------



## KenV (Mar 8, 2011)

Marc -- it varies some with the gear.

John sells bushings for peppermills and the sizes are what are common for several sources

http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_20&products_id=139

Measure your hardware to make sure the sizes on the referenced webpage are correct.

Those bushings work quite nicely by the way.


----------



## glycerine (Mar 9, 2011)

opfoto said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread....
> 
> but could somone list the diameters of the needed Forstner bits to do pepper mills? I found a kit but the mfg remains unknown to me. I can/will measure the hardware if that will help. Instructions are nowhere to be found.
> I think they are 1-1/16th" and 1-5/8" plus some type of extender. But I want to purchase some decent ones....I am thinking Famag or Colt due to reviews I have read. I would like to purchase more peppermill kits as well if someone knows of a good supplier please fill me in.
> ...


 
Those are the sizes that mine uses.  I've got a 10 inch Chef Specialties...


----------



## KenV (Mar 9, 2011)

Colt has a nice (propriotary) system  -- Wood craft sells a package with the 1 1/16 bit with the mounts for lathe turning that I stumbled upon in the local Woodcraft store --


----------



## broitblat (Mar 9, 2011)

opfoto said:


> Not wanting to hijack the thread....
> 
> but could somone list the diameters of the needed Forstner bits to do pepper mills? I found a kit but the mfg remains unknown to me. I can/will measure the hardware if that will help. Instructions are nowhere to be found.
> I think they are 1-1/16th" and 1-5/8" plus some type of extender. But I want to purchase some decent ones....I am thinking Famag or Colt due to reviews I have read. I would like to purchase more peppermill kits as well if someone knows of a good supplier please fill me in.
> ...


 
The kits that Exotics has (Chefs Specialities) and the "Deluxe" and "Artisan" kits from CSUSA use those sizes.  The crush/grind from CSUSA and the PSI kits, use different sizes.  I don't know about other kits that may be out there.

  -Barry


----------



## opfoto (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone....

Just placed an order for the bushings and some other items from Johnnycnc... I can't seem get out the store with only 1 item....even with shopping on-line!!!:biggrin:

Will be heading Woodcraft to check out the bits mentioned then on to exotic blanks.......

With the price of gas going the way it is... I guess the love affair between me and my mini-lathe is going to get serious!!!:highfive:


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 9, 2011)

For those who may not know, I have a FREE peppermill instruction "booklet" available--just PM me with your email address and I will forward it to you.

FWIW
WEPYPFI,
Ed


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 9, 2011)

Remember a 10 inch blank will NOT make a 10 inch peppermill because you have to make a tenon, so make your blank about 11 inches.


----------



## opfoto (Mar 9, 2011)

> For those who may not know, I have a FREE peppermill instruction "booklet" available--just PM me with your email address and I will forward it to you.


 
Ed -please check your PM :biggrin:

Thanks


----------



## glycerine (Mar 10, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> Remember a 10 inch blank will NOT make a 10 inch peppermill because you have to make a tenon, so make your blank about 11 inches.


 
Or make the tennon out of a different piece of wood...


----------

